# Plans for baby's chair?



## Ibuilder (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi all!

Anyone know where I could find plans for baby's chair?

I'm looking for something like the Tripp Trapp chair. (can't post urls yet, but if you put the name in Google, you'll see what it looks like)

It's pretty chair, but I'd still like to work from plans if there are some as I don't have much experience in furniture building.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't think you will find plans for this chair. Your best bet is to take measurements from one and make your own plans.


----------



## Ibuilder (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm sure there's no plans for this in particular, but I was interested in similar chairs. Anyways, you're right, it should be simple enough to copy even for me


----------

